

Ask HN: Looking For Good Systems Integration Blogs - shimonamit

I'm looking for some thought leaders, best practices, open source coverage blogs that can help me learn more about Systems Integration, specifically in the area of billing and CRMs. I googed some but couldn't find anything distinguishable.
======
panbhatt
Hey, look for Enterprise Design Patterns book, in J2EE, hope it will provide
some insight details.. in addition go for ESB Concepts ( OpenESB or Mule) or
see Spring Integration.

